# Nortel Coms Harlow - Aug 2011



## silentjax (Aug 31, 2011)

Nortel Communications Harlow - what used to be...

August 2011

My first time out, was a long day very large buildings and grounds
Pics are not the best where taken on my phone.

What used to be the restarant






Laboratory





Nitrogen, Oxygen, Water & other taps & gauges





Dark Corridor





View towards LIVE building on left





View of roof 





View over fields





Damage to roof top plant





The place is getting trashed and is being dismantled by contractors

Thanks for reading


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dont think your pics have worked bud check this thread out for help


[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## silentjax (Aug 31, 2011)

*opps*

All sorted Thank You


----------

